# Flowmaster Super 44's Wont fit on a 04 GTO???



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

I did about a week of researching about exhaust for my new to me 04 GTO. I looked all over this website and other forums to see what other people thought was the best sound mufflers for an 04 gto(i didnt wasnt to start another muffler thread). Alot of people like the super 44's and i do also. So i went to my local automotive shop and had him order me some flowmaster super 44's mufflers. He calls me the next day and said they tried to put them on but they were a bout 4" too long! He said they were hitting a part of the suspension? I could have sworn i have seen hundreds of people on here and on you tube with super 44's on a gto! I am lost here. please help me out. I am taking a trip to the mountains in a few weeks and would like some exhaust on the car by then. I want to purchase mufflers and not a cat back system. Dont have the money for a cat back system right now. Thanks in advance for any help or pointers you can give me.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

People that have those type Flowmasters might have 05-06 GTO's have them in the stock locations. If not, maybe a 04 with the 05-06 conversion. 2004 GTO's have the mufflers under the floor board just in front of the rear subframe while 05-06 have them stock mufflers under the trunk behind the bumper cover. More room in the 05+ locations.


----------



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

I got ya. That makes sense. So what aftermarket mufflers can I fit under my 04? It seems most people on this board have the 05-06. I. Have looked at alot of different mufflers and most of them are at least 13" long.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hopefully someone will jump on here and help you out. The only thing I put there was LMI resonators. I now have Magnaflows in the 05+ spots.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get some Spintech Pro Streets. They flow better, are only about an inch longer than stock and they fit and sound nice.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I had he super 44's on my 06 GTO. They both went in dock location. They were actually too small and had to add pipe to make up the difference. They should have a super 40 I would think to fit the 04. Check their website. Good luck.


----------



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Get some Spintech Pro Streets. They flow better, are only about an inch longer than stock and they fit and sound nice.


Thanks for the response! Its been a pain in the ass trying to find some mufflers for this car. I know its the cheap way to go to make the car sound good but the budget is low right now. I have been on the internet for about 1 hr nowgoing through people post about mufflers on a 04. I like the sound of the flowmaster but if they wont fit then i guess its out of teh question. I have been looking at the Spin techs. To be honest i dont want to sound like a race car but instead a deep throaty sound. I hate raspy. I hope the Spin techs arent raspy because those are what i am leaning toward. On the pic you posted the mufflers are not in the stock location. What spintech muffler should i get so that they can go back in the stock location? I hate this headache!


----------



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

now that i look at your pic they seem to be in the stock location...hell i dont know anymore


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They're in the stock location. They are part number 6223 for the 2 1/4" in/out size. Frankly many will tell you that the stock '04 GTO exhaust is the best sounding exhaust that been on a car in a long time. Some change it to make it louder and some like me do it to increase flow to support more HP and I went to a 2 1/2" custom exhaust that exits in the stock location.


----------

